# cheap kitchen set-up



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone have any experience of the Dual-lit model with grinder?

http://www.dualit.com/products/coffee-system

I know it won a which 2011 award...or should I go for something else. Thinking of the dualit because of limited space.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry, no experience of the Dualit, but Which? have a pretty dire record in their coffee recommendations. (Though nothing quite beats the time that they rated a Casio camera higher than a Leica.)

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

A used but well looked after gaggia really is a foolproof 1st option. It won't cost much over 100 pounds and will loose next to nothing in value should it not work out for you


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

what would be a good gaggia + grinder to go for?


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

A gaggia classic and Iberital mc2 would be a good choice. The grinder is good for the money but isnt one that can quickly and easily switch between grinds - I.e. switch from espresso to French press.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

is this the classic?

http://www.johnlewis.com/231270117/Product.aspx


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

This is the Gaggia Classic - http://www.gaggia.uk.com/classic.htm

They're pretty hardy things and can be found in abundance on the second hand market for a good price. Old and reliable, capable of making a good shot of espresso, not so great with milk but still able. You'll see many people on these boards use them - myself included


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks....If I didn't go with the classic what is the latest gaggia (around £200) to go for


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

The classic is still a current model, I believe the baby has the same internals but I think costs more.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

cool thanks..The baby is the one I'll go for...have not got the space for the larger size one....What grinder would be best to go for?

And what are the main differences between the gaggia and Dualit?

One last question.....Does the baby have a warming plate? Currys site is saying no (price £199) But have also seen it for £240 with warming plate...but with same model number?


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

Funnily enough the Baby is actually taller than the Classic - the name's confusing.

Yes the Baby does have a cup warming area - it's on top behind the large black knob which controls the steam valve.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

That is confusing! Im guessing it is a 'smaller machine'? So when currys say it has no hot plate? does that mean something else?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

The hot plate is passively heated by the heat from the boiler rather than being actively heated by a dedicated element. A small number of machines have actively heated cup warming plates.


----------



## third_degreee (Apr 24, 2012)

A video showing the Classic, Baby Class and New Baby.






Hope this video shows the machines you are thinking of!


----------

